# 2nd Worst Brakes Ever



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I was in the Bianchi booth at the USAPCC festival for stage 6.

I stopped by the Bianchi booth. Nice folks. Great Bikes.

They had a built-up Tipo Corsa frame on display and fitted with the brakes pictured below.










I remarked that I thought they were kinda cool-looking and was told they were "the second worst brakes ever".

I thought that was a rather strange thing for a rep to say, but I didn't get a chance to get more info.

Can anyone give me some more info about these brakes and why someone might say they were so bad?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Aren't those Campy Delta brakes. I remember hearing that they didn't work worth a $hit, but I can't remember why. Sorry, not much help.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

read for starters: Delta Brakes


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Those are Campy Delta brakes, circa early 1990s.

They were beautiful to behold, but hard to maintain. Mechanics hated them. Campy aficionados love them.

Google them and then go to eBay and see how much they go for.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

What was the worst?


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

mackgoo said:


> What was the worst?


These?


Second worst? I wouldn't say that. They had their problems, but there's plenty worse brakes out there. They were heavy and difficult to adjust. But they remain the most beautifully designed brakes I've ever seen.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Brakes???

Those are speed controllers, not brakes.

No really, the Deltas are not the best, but set up correctly they stop....a little!

But they are, by far, the most beautiful brake ever made!


----------

